# De Salle College, Co. Cork, Ireland - July 2009



## lost (Jul 19, 2009)

Ireland offers another trashed but photogenic place...
Considering it closed in 1989 it's in quite good condition, there is a fair bit of vandalism though.





Got enough bolts on that door?





This little bugger caught me unaware twice while walking round the building 















Upstairs is pretty trashed, plain and stripped out. The doors with the windows above them remind me of Glen O' Dee hospital





Weee, another 'I have quite a wide angle lens but not quite wide enough' shot




















It's quite classy downstairs





The corridor which links the main building to the hall





From the outside





I couldn't fit through the gap in the door, so had to make do with poking the camera through





Classroom

Sadly I didn't see the chapel and one whole side of the building, which looks much more intact - not for lack of trying! I squeezed through 2 tiny windows only to find locked doors.


----------



## lost (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey this place looks familiar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drd4kOpGWfA[/ame]


----------



## mr_bones (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice Lost, only just spotted this report!! Looks like a very chilled place, and some nice details. Good work on the Panoramic shot of the outside.


----------



## Potter (Jul 30, 2009)

That is superb, and love that with the film trailer.

That's great how stuff is still on the blackboards.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh man, the green (moss ) against the white in the corridor is fantastic  brilliant


----------

